# Average Mortality Age Nonsense



## sags (May 15, 2010)

A study claiming the age of mortality is increasing. 

_The Canadian Institute of Actuaries has just released a new draft set of mortality tables that suggests that the average Canadian woman at age 60 can now look forward to another 29.4 years of life — an increase of 2.7 years over the old mortality tables. The average 60-year-old man can now expect an additional 2.9 years of life — up to an extra 27.3 years._

If we are to believe this information, the "average" life span for a man is 87.3 years, and that for a woman is 89.4 years.

I don't see how this could be accurate, unless there are going to be a whole lot of people living well over 100 years of age to create the averages.

In the local obituaries, I see a lot more people passing away younger than the supposed averages.........than over.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/story/2013/08/06/business-pesnions-longevity.html?cmp=rss


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

It's in the wording...

They are giving the age of mortality of people *at age 60*... as in, those who have made it to 60. Of course, people die before 60, but in this study, they are eliminating those that die before 60 from the equation.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm liking those numbers! (I'm 64.)


----------



## Itchy54 (Feb 12, 2012)

Well, my mom passed at 71 (cancer), dad is now 81, father in law is 83 (smoked unfiltered export plain nonstop until his heart fought back ), and MIL is 89 so I can see how these numbers make sense. My dad is healthy but his body has broken down, FIL has lungs that won't last much longer, and MIL has no memory.
I am learning from their mistakes and hope to live a long and HEALTHY life. Long isn't always good.


----------



## KrissyFair (Jul 8, 2013)

Ya life expectancies mean wildly different things depending on what base age you're using. For example, there are countries that currently have life expectancy _at birth_ in the range of 45-50 years. It's not like 50 year olds in those countries are crinkled up and dying of old age, it's that they've got a good chance of dying young from war or untreated diseases.

So, if you're Canadian and you've made it to 60, chances are you've got a while longer because you're past the likely age for most of the 'unnatural' causes of death (everything from gun violence to workplace accidents) and because you've not already succumbed to things like heart disease or cancer, so maybe you're pretty resistant to those too.

@Itchy Ya, that's rough. But even if you're healthy... My Grandma is 91. She's fit and lucid, but she's so lonely. All 9 of her siblings are gone. Her husband's been gone for over 20 years and her best friend passed last year. Luckily she's well known (and loved) in her small town and we're a large but close-knit family, but it's still hard for her.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

At age 90, my Dad had a life expectancy of 3.5 years. He even beat that, lasting until 2 months before his 95 birthday.

(But all his friends and family were dead. Even his grandkids were graduated from university and pursuing their careers. He did see a couple of his great grandkids though.)


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

There are countries that have a low average life span because of higher infant mortality. Many children die of disease before their 5th birthday and this drags down the average to somewhere in the fifties. But if you survive to the age of 50 your chance of living to 80 is nearly the same as in Canada.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

CBC News bulletin - a group of people have recently been identified as "most likely to make it to age 100".
They are called 99 year olds.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

I had a heart attack in my early 50's and am diabetic. I had heard that the life expectancy for a male in Canada is 78 subtract 7 years if you are diabetic equals 71 years which happens to be the age that my diabetic father died. I am currently 70. Do you think that I should cash in my RRSP and go on a spending spree?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

kcowan said:


> At age 90, my Dad had a life expectancy of 3.5 years. He even beat that, lasting until 2 months before his 95 birthday.
> 
> (But all his friends and family were dead. Even his grandkids were graduated from university and pursuing their careers. He did see a couple of his great grandkids though.)


My Mom will celebrate 95 years in a month or so. Still lucid and living in an independent living facility. Dad died at 76 from a heart attack, just 3-4 years after a quadruple bypass. I hope I have my Mom's genes...otherwise I should be like Belguy and start spending like crazy.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

AltaRed said:


> My Mom will celebrate 95 years in a month or so. Still lucid and living in an independent living facility. Dad died at 76 from a heart attack, just 3-4 years after a quadruple bypass. I hope I have my Mom's genes...otherwise I should be like Belguy and start spending like crazy.


I don't know which way to go. Mom died of breast cancer at age 57. My bro died at age 70. I will probably start spending like Belguy! In appearance, I look more like Dad and bro looked like Mom. All her brothers were dead by age 69. But who knows whose genes are inside?

Our financial plan calls for living until 100. Maybe my kids will be the big winners...


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Belguy said:


> Do you think that I should cash in my RRSP and go on a spending spree?


What would you like to buy? Not your style, you told us so! 

Worry less and do more of the things you enjoy doing, and even those that you might not like so much, ie: line dancing, I mean exercise. 

Have a hobby or two, travel [even day-tours] & just have some fun!!! :encouragement:


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> I don't see how this could be accurate


As others have stated, you must consider the applicability of the statistic to the scenario of interest.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Toronto.gal said:


> What would you like to buy? Not your style, you told us so!
> 
> Worry less and do more of the things you enjoy doing, and even those that you might not like so much, ie: line dancing, I mean exercise.
> 
> Have a hobby or two, travel [even day-tours] & just have some fun!!! :encouragement:


Nothing Wrong with that advice! :applause:


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Based on family history I figure 85 is a fair number for me.

My latest medical tests left my doctor telling me I have longevity genes.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Maybe we should have a party for Belguy. Call it 71 and holding. My financial advisor had a 49 and holding party when he was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer! He never passed 50.

Hey Belguy. The worst that can happen is that we are right! But chances are we will be wrong...no one can predict the future. :encouragement:


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

My father died of cancer at 59, and both my grandfathers died at around 60 as well. Still, I'm hoping to make it a few years longer to medical advances (though my health is starting to deteriorate already at 34).


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Belguy said:


> ...Do you think that I should cash in my RRSP and go on a spending spree?


 ... yes, why not? Go to a casino and put all in on blackjack or whatever game fancies you (with only your fun money of course), at least you have the thrill of a lifetime. (And this is also in case, any member here starts claiming to be your long lost nephew, from a brother of another mother. :rolleyes2 Cheers, :chuncky:


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I hope to make it 95 with my wife, and most of my mental and physical health. That's what I'm planning for...but who really knows. I can dream and hope.


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

Belguy said:


> I had a heart attack in my early 50's and am diabetic. I had heard that the life expectancy for a male in Canada is 78 subtract 7 years if you are diabetic equals 71 years which happens to be the age that my diabetic father died. I am currently 70. Do you think that I should cash in my RRSP and go on a spending spree?


Depends. Are you an average guy who always does the expected?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

kcowan said:


> 1. Maybe we should have a party for Belguy.
> 2. was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer! He never passed 50.
> 3. no one can predict the future.


*1.* Maybe a summer party for us all, not just Belguy, even when he's indeed a very unique/special member here. each:

Remember the great virtual X-mas party we had a couple of years ago?! It was hilarious thanks to many, especially Carverman with the incomparable humour of his [wish he would come back].

*2.* Never forget a former colleage, who kept postponing a trip to her native country to visit family & friends, but got sick & died in her 40's I believe. 

*3.* And I wouldn't want to. 

People often forget how fragile/precious & short life really is, and that is what people should think more about IMHO.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyone up for beer in Toronto next week? Prefer the afternoon.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

What is life but a preparation for death?

Tomorrow and tomorrow and tomorrow creeps on this petty pace from day to day.
The paths of glory lead inevitably to the grave.:hopelessness::upset::cower::frown:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

And so the glass of beer is still half-full, right? What? and let it go to waste? Re post above ya. Cheers, each:


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

If you are into longevity.... according to US Census reports, the longest living set of people in America are Seventh Day Adventists. Average life span 4 years longer for women, 9 years longer for men. They also have a large number of centenarians.

They have strict rules against smoking, drinking and using drugs. They also have some dietary rules. No meat, coffee, tea, or caffeinated beverages. I believe they frown on the use of spices or heavily spiced or pickled foods.

Basically a lacto - ovo vegetarian type diet with emphasis on fresh fruit and vegetables and whole grain bread. This has been their practice for 130 years. I don't think anyone has stuck to it for the full 130 but some are over 100 and going strong.


----------



## alingva (Aug 17, 2013)

pwm said:


> I'm liking those numbers! (I'm 64.)


Ave Mortality age for men in Russia is....55


----------

